

My new Leanpub book "Build Intelligent Systems with JavaScript" - mark_l_watson
https://leanpub.com/aijavascript

======
mark_l_watson
The github repo for the examples: [https://github.com/mark-
watson/javascript_intelligent_system...](https://github.com/mark-
watson/javascript_intelligent_systems)

